
Converting GW-BASIC to the Z80 - acidx
https://tia.mat.br/posts/2020/06/21/converting-gwbasic-to-z80.html
======
acqq
It seems potentially a "call for help":

"I appreciate help if this is the kind of rabbit hole you'd like to burrow
in."

The current status is of the conversion:

"a lot of instructions being generated are invalid and the code generator has
to be reviewed."

If it is, and the author is reading this, I suggest documenting exactly one by
one the open issues. There are surely readers here that are able to "see" and
propose a fix for some details without investing a lot of energy upfront to
first figure out what the issues are.

------
tyingq
Looks like others have tried an x86 to z80 asm converter before. Maybe some
ideas there:

[https://github.com/Zany80/x86-to-z80](https://github.com/Zany80/x86-to-z80)

------
ncmncm
BASIC on the Apple ][ did a linear search from the start of the program for
each GOTO and GOSUB. I wonder if GW still does that...

~~~
tyingq
It does that for "FOR" loops: [https://github.com/microsoft/GW-
BASIC/blob/09ad7bc671c90f0ee...](https://github.com/microsoft/GW-
BASIC/blob/09ad7bc671c90f0eeff4cb7593121ad6f170d903/GWMAIN.ASM#L305)

